# Morbark Eager Beever Manual



## Arbor John (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a Morbark Eeger Beever 12" Chipper and I'm trying to find the Operator and Service Manuals. I called the factory and the local dealer and both said they no longer stock them. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I would be willing to pay for a copy of your manuals. Thanks!


----------



## 9th year rookie (Oct 21, 2008)

*Sort of.....*

I had one and sold it a couple years ago w/a 76 hp cummins.
Someone before me painted it orange.
I called it Chippy.
I think it was a 1988, good machine.
A friend that used to do most of my mechanic work took the liberty of finding a manual online, specific to that machine.

I gave away the manual w/machine w/sale.
But I can ask him to find the site again.
I will contact him tomorrow and get the ball rolling.

Chippy


----------



## Arbor John (Oct 21, 2008)

*Morbark Eeger Beever*

Chippy:
Thanks so much! I really appreciate any help I can get!


----------



## UpperCanadaTree (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a '87 Eager Beaver 200 with a 76 HP Cummins in it. I have a manual that I could probably copy and email or mail to you. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Arbor John (Oct 26, 2008)

Another member has a copy of the Operators Manual coming. Do you happen to have the Service Manual? I have to say that the fellowship on this site is amazing. Thanks so much! John


----------



## UpperCanadaTree (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, don't have the service manual (if there is even one). Other than a specific manual for your specific engine, pretty much all of what you need is in the owners manual, they are pretty simple machines.


----------



## UpperCanadaTree (Nov 4, 2008)

Tried emailing you the manual on the weekend but it bounced back saying that the file is too big. Approx 11 mb. Your mailbox full?


----------



## Arbor John (Nov 4, 2008)

No, the mailbox isn't full, try this address just in case [email protected] Thanks a bunch!


----------



## whfh99 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Need Wiring Diagram/Shop Manual for 1985 Morbark 12" Chipper*

I am trying to help a friend find a wiring schematic for his 1985 12" Morbark wood chipper. A complete owners and/or service manual would be great but I will settle for just the wiring diagrams if anyone has a copy they can email or post. I am not sure where else to look and it sounds like a few others have had luck here.

Thanks,

Link


----------



## Eq Broker (Aug 17, 2012)

Go to the Forum and look for the Morbark thread. They should be able to help you.

Hope this helps!

Dave


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 17, 2012)

whfh99 said:


> I am trying to help a friend find a wiring schematic for his 1985 12" Morbark wood chipper. A complete owners and/or service manual would be great but I will settle for just the wiring diagrams if anyone has a copy they can email or post. I am not sure where else to look and it sounds like a few others have had luck here.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Link



if you are looking for wiring on the engine you wont get that from a morbark manual you will need the engine manual, from cummins, ford, john Deere or what ever...

What engine is in the chipper? I have an 86' morbark 200 and when I was looking for manuals I was not able to get a "service" manual just the owners manual which is pretty much useless for anybody with any common sense! depending on the engine in yours I might be able to help you out for a manual for that


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Aug 17, 2012)

I have what your looking for. Pm me with your email address


----------



## whfh99 (Aug 18, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> if you are looking for wiring on the engine you wont get that from a morbark manual you will need the engine manual, from cummins, ford, john Deere or what ever...
> 
> What engine is in the chipper? I have an 86' morbark 200 and when I was looking for manuals I was not able to get a "service" manual just the owners manual which is pretty much useless for anybody with any common sense! depending on the engine in yours I might be able to help you out for a manual for that



It has the Cummins diesel.


----------



## Otto Rucavado (Feb 15, 2015)

This is my Eeger Beever working in Costa Rica. The disc has a 1965 mark on it...


----------

